# Outdoor wireless speakers...



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I used the AW 810 in my Haunt last year, it worked very well and I was surprised at the range & clarity of it.

http://www.grfrequencies3.com/items/audio/wireless_outdoor_speaker.htm


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks. I'll look into it.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

We have the KLH speakers from BestBuy $ 39.99 a pair. Here is the link 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...akers&lp=4&type=product&cp=1&id=1140393393470


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Ive used a walkie talkie....not as fancy. LOL*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Iv'e been wondering about the wireless speakers but don't know how they work.
Can they be used with any stereo system? or what is used?
How do they work in general?
How far away can they be placed from system?
Does it work with cd's ,radio..TV?
Can they be covered to look like a fake rock?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Iv'e been wondering about the wireless speakers but don't know how they work.
Can they be used with any stereo system? or what is used? Yeah thats what they're really meant for.
How do they work in general?  Just hook up the wireless reciever to your cd player, stereo, whatever and then place your speakers outside.
How far away can they be placed from system? Not sure...
Does it work with cd's ,radio..TV? Anything that has audio output Id imagine.
Can they be covered to look like a fake rock? Just cover one in chicken wire then mache it weatherproof it....sure! The speakers themselves if theyre 'outdoor' should be water proofed already.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Heres my question can multiple speakers with multiple sources be used without interference. Any body tried it?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*some might come randomly programed.....dunno, but unless they have different signal outputs on the back you can change, I doubt it. You would have to read the options for it on the package or the online description...*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Is the wireless reciever something you would hook up to your stereo, 
does it come with the speakers, 
or is it a completely separate item you need to buy also?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.spookylake.com/RockSpeakers.htm

Lilly this is a great how to for making rock speakers out of foam.

I don't use wireless speakers, but here's what they should come with: a wirless transmitter that hooks to YOUR stereo and sends the soundwaves over the air, and speakers that should have antennaes built in them to place a resonable distance away. No wires to bury, but you have to wiegh the convience vs. higher cost.

I work professionally with speakers and sound equipment. Some of the guys on this board spend thousands of dollars on their haunt's sound (wink wink mr. krough). Me, I have two old 70s home stereo speakers that I paid like $6 for the pair. They are made of particle board and have been wet several times, so they wiegh like 10,000 pounds. They are old and ugly, but I have bushes to hide them, and if they finally stop working, I'll just get a new pair. They sound fine ( they are BIG and I use them for thunder) and again, if it starts to rain, I dont rush out to save them.

Not trying to talk you out of anything, just giving you options.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> Heres my question can multiple speakers with multiple sources be used without interference. Any body tried it?


Yeah bro they can, the model that I listed earlier in the thread you can use up to three, they have freq. selectors on them, it's one of the reasons i bought mine.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks slimy,i will check that site out ..
I was just curious about the wirelss, cuz im sick of running wires thats all.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Acou...sem/rpsm/oid/148811/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do

After looking at all of this i want some...here is a link i found, its alittle cheaper than troys, but looks pretty close to the same thing. Hell im all for a sale.


----------

